What are some good resources to learn about Quantum Computing? - nmehta21
======
westurner
Quantum computing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computing)

Quantum algorithm:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_algorithm)

Quantum Algorithm Zoo:
[http://math.nist.gov/quantum/zoo/](http://math.nist.gov/quantum/zoo/)

Jupyter notebooks:

* QISKit/qiskit-tutorial > "Exploring Quantum Information Concepts" [https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/QISKit/qiskit-tutorial/b...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/QISKit/qiskit-tutorial/blob/stable/index.ipynb)

* jrjohansson/qutip-lectures > "Lecture 0 - Introduction to QuTiP - The Quantum Toolbox in Python" [https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/jrjohansson/qutip-lectur...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/jrjohansson/qutip-lectures/blob/master/Lecture-0-Introduction-to-QuTiP.ipynb)

[http://qutip.org/tutorials.html](http://qutip.org/tutorials.html)

* sympy/quantum_notebooks [https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/sympy/quantum_notebooks/...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/sympy/quantum_notebooks/tree/master/notebooks/)

[https://github.com/topics/quantum](https://github.com/topics/quantum)

krishnakumarsekar/awesome-quantum-machine-learning:
[https://github.com/krishnakumarsekar/awesome-quantum-
machine...](https://github.com/krishnakumarsekar/awesome-quantum-machine-
learning)

arxiv quant-ph: [https://arxiv.org/list/quant-
ph/recent](https://arxiv.org/list/quant-ph/recent)

------
lainon
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/qt-
quantcomp/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/qt-quantcomp/)

Also has a list of open access papers at the bottom

